# CCA - Certificate of Conformation Assessment



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I've been to 2 CCA events. I was the secretary for one that my club held. You need 3 passing scores (75 or above) by 3 separate evaluators. Most clubs try to get 3 evaluators at each event so you have the opportunity to title. During the evaluation you get valuable feedback about your dog and can ask questions. After you get copies from each evaluator and hopefully a nice certificate in the mail from the GRCA!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Is this only for those planning to show their dogs?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's for people who don't want to try to get a breed Ch, but want to show their dog meets the standard. A lot of dogs not quite the right type to finish a Ch title could still get this.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I am looking at working toward a 'versatility certificate' from the Golden Retriever Club of America...

The Golden Retriever Club of America

In order to earn it, the dog needs to have met the breed standard.
Liberty is spayed so she can not compete and earn a conformation points or a Championship - yet she can be evaluated and hopefully meet the breed standard...therefore meeting the conformation component of the versatility certificate....


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

Sounds interesting. I will have to see if the local club is doing anything like this. I would love to have that for Abby along with her Rally and Obediance and other titles and awards.

Heidi


----------



## Montys Mom (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi there
We are planning to start showing Monty this year. However...we don't really have a clue how to start. We have gotten some information from a friend who shows, but they are really to busy to hold our hand through the process. Anyone have any info on this, or perhaps could suggest a book or video to help? We have searched out some shows coming up and plan to attend to watch and learn, but if anyone knows of anything coming up in Ontario please let me know!!
Thanks!!


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

You might want to scroll through some of the other threads. Try this one althoughit didn't get much of a response
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=28734

But these were outstanding and will give you some direction
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=21623

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=26974


----------

